

Gates' Review of Academically-Adrift: Limited Learning on College Campuses - llambda
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Books/Education/Academically-Adrift?WT.mc_id=11_01_2012_Adrift_tw&WT.tsrc=Twitter

======
Jd
Can someone give this a meaningful title? Like perhaps, "Bill Gates comments
on the state of higher education" ?

I think this is a bot produced post...

